# C.H. Spurgeon Audios



## cupotea (May 13, 2004)

Does anybody know if there are any original recordings of C.H. Spurgeon preaching?

I would love to hear some of the old voices of the past.


----------



## king of fools (May 13, 2004)

That's a great question. It would be a rare find indeed if one existed. The phonograph was invented by Edison in 1878. Spurgeon died in 1892. 

Now, very few of these early recording exist at all. Not only was the medium rare, the recordings weren't easy to copy so there would only be one master.

Anyone have any insight into this? I do know that they found a recording of Queen Victoria about 10 years ago. It was one of the oldest surviving recordings to date.


----------



## cupotea (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. I just heard a recording of Ira Sankey, who was the song leader for D.L. Moody on another site from 1899. I had been thinking about Spurgeon for the last couple of weeks. 

I've been listening to the sermons from Pastor Peter Masters the last few weeks from Metropolitan and wonder if his delivery style is similar to Spurgeon or if Spurgeon was more of a fire brimstone in his delivery.


----------



## Learner (May 13, 2004)

There is a brief recording of D.L.Moody reading a part of
the Sermon on the Mount.He died in Dec.of 1899.I don't know when the recording was made.Of course I do not agree
with his theology.
As for Spurgeon possibly being a &quot;fire and brimstone preacher&quot;in his delivery...that has a couple of connotations.
He certainly warned his congregations of the wrath of God
and the torments of Hell.He could be quite graphic.But he wasn't the typical anti-intellectual ranter one conjures-up.
Neither was J.Edwards for that matter.That is despite the
false impression some have of his sermon :&quot;Sinners in the Hands of God&quot;.There is no way that he could be compared to 
a Billy Sunday-type,for instance.


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (May 13, 2004)

No recordings from back then I am sure.

There are some sermons read by a man with an American accent but I think they dont deliver the &quot;punch&quot; that I always envisioned Spurgeon having.

I would pay big $$$ bot a set of Spurgeons sermons read by John Rhys-Davies . The guy has a great speaking voice and I think he would do well for it. I dont think the should use the accent he used as Gimli in the LOTR, but his natural speaking voice is excellent. He did a lot of films and you will remember him when you hear him.

I wonder if there is anyway to gather up funds to have such a good speaker deliver Spurgeons sermons in a modern format.

[Edited on 5-14-2004 by A_Wild_Boar]


----------



## cupotea (May 14, 2004)

[quote:bce0a32a3e][i:bce0a32a3e]Originally posted by A_Wild_Boar[/i:bce0a32a3e]
No recordings from back then I am sure.

There are some sermons read by a man with an American accent but I thihnk they dont deleiver the &quot;punch&quot; that I always envisioned Spurgeon having.

I would pay big $$$ bot a set of Spurgeons sermons read by John Rhys-Davies . The guy has a great speaking voice and I think he would do well for it. I dont think the should use the accent he used as Gimli in the LOTR, but his natural speaking voice is excellent. He did a lot of films and you will remember him when you hear him.

I wonder if there is anyway to gather up funds to have such a good speaker deliver Spurgeons sermons in a modern format. [/quote:bce0a32a3e]

Have you heard Charles Koelsch's readings of Spurgeon's sermons from WMUU. He too has a great speaking voice, but it is not British.


----------



## Learner (May 14, 2004)

Obviously a good speaking voice is necessary.Yet,isn't it far more important that a true Christian read Spurgeon's works?


----------



## king of fools (May 14, 2004)

Pastor Kuldip Gangar of the Free Reformed church of Bellevue, Wa once was talking about a lecture he went to while at Princeton. The speaker was discussing reformed theology, the history of it, the key players throughout time, the movement itself and what it stood for, etc.

Pastor Gangar was impressed, he went up to the speaker afterwards and asked him if he agreeded with the theology that he spoke about. The speaker said that he did not agree. He was simply given the assignment to speak on a topic, but he didn't believe it.

Now, what is the force that makes people believe? Is it the speaker or is it the content of the Word of God?


----------



## Learner (May 14, 2004)

The force of the Word of God as the Holy Spirit &quot;arrests&quot;
those of His(or the Father's) choosing.His Word will not return void.But isn't it hypocrisy for a nonbeliever to read Spurgeon's sermons professionally?Don't you want someone reading Spurgeon's words who actually believes what he is saying?I realize that the Lord does many astounding things.
Many unbelieving 'preachers&quot;quote the Bible.And,under the sound of God's Word believe.Finney might be an example of this.It just seems silly to focus on a wonderful voice to the exclusion or minimization of the beliefs of the speaker.


----------



## Learner (May 14, 2004)

Paul,I do not know how to take your post.I do not know if you agree with me or not.Surely you know there are &quot;professing Christians&quot;who actually are not in the Kingdom.Maybe I am coming across like those who say:&quot;Are you a born-again believer?&quot;It's redundant,I know.I just want to stress that a reader of Spurgeon's works should be a Christian.It shouldn't be merely an acting job.


----------



## Learner (May 14, 2004)

I pray to God that many discover Spurgeon who will be
used as an instrument in leading them to the Lord.
When I said &quot;reader&quot;I meant one who records Spurgeon's works.


----------



## Wannabee (May 14, 2004)

Spurgeon? Who's that?:bs2:


----------



## JonathonHunt (May 14, 2004)

Cajun

I've no doubt that Dr Masters' style is very different from Spurgeon's. No two ministers are the same, and many men suffer as they try to conform to some style or other - there was a whole generation of Lloyd-Jones impersonators in this country... there still is to a certain extent.

However, delighted to hear that you are listening to the ministry. I am downloading it myself - his course on basics on sunday mornings is most useful. (He's my former Pastor and current seminary principal... so I'm not biased or anything!) :yes:

Regarding an original recording of Spurgeon...

[b:b2f96bd2d5]YES, it does exist![/b:b2f96bd2d5]

Don't get excited though my friends...

It was made on a wax cylinder gramophone, and the wax cylinder in question got a bit crushed. So it is useless. It is in the Horniman Museum, South London.

But if anyone wants to hear the Met Tab pulpit today, which I heartily recommend, go to:

http://www.metropolitantabernacle.org/Sound/SOUND.html


----------



## cupotea (May 14, 2004)

Jonathan, 

It was because of your link that I was able to find and get a real blessing from the church's website. So a greatful thank you for having it in your signature.


----------

